# Modificación de Soft - Reproductor mp3 Player XD (Commodore)



## Fierros (Dic 28, 2006)

bueno no se si va en este foro pero bueh...
hola gente como va.. espero que bien...
les estoy escribiendo esta carta porque papa noel es un hijo de p.... no me trajo lo que pedi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 kakakajj nah mentira

les escribo esto para saber si se puede mejorar el soft del mp3 commodore de 128MB..... o algo como para modificar el programa.. si alguno tiene algo de información de esta, me sera util.. 

muchas gracias!!

salu2 a todos y feli navidad...

la verdad que no posteo desde hace banda
 pero feliz navidad para todos... mas vale atrazado que nunca 

salu2


----------



## MaMu (Dic 28, 2006)

Hola Fierros, tenes el programa fuente, para poder mirarlo y ver que es lo que se puede hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 28, 2006)

Aca tenes todo lo nesesario para hacer lo que quieras desde cambiar los iconos, las letras , pantalla de vienvenida

http://www.s1mp3.org/es/index.php


Cuando lo termines muetranos como te quedo


_y si haces makana hay un tutorial para eso

Saludos


----------

